# Spraying 2,4-D on Timothy fields



## crhay

I've used it in the past. It does do a great job killing the broadleaf, but i've noticed that the Timothy is not looking the best the following year. I've talked to a few guys around here that say 2,4-d can stunt the growth of it. It also has alot of brown leaves, alot of leaves have brown/redish spots on them. I feel its more a disease in the timothy than the 2,4-d effecting it. But not sure if it is disease or from spraying it or little of both. I'm thinking of sending it off to test it. How do most of you feel about spraying timothy with 2,4-d??


----------



## Vol

I spray my Timothy every year with 2-4d ester, 2 pints/acre and have no problems. What is your location crhay? If you are in the Northeast, it is possible that you have cereal rust mites. Supposedly really bad this year in NJ and PA in Timothy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## crhay

whops thought it said in my profile. SE Indiana. My other felds look great, about10 mile down the road. They are a little newer though. The ones that are looking bad were sprayed two years ago, last year they look bad also. i did some soil test and put on what was needed hopping that this year would be differnt. now i'm thinking it something else. Like i said they are bit older fields. but the timothy plant is there and thick throughout the field. just not growing and has brown spots. I'm sending off samples today, also going to snap a few pics to see if any of you have seen this


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

If it's a new seeding, it can stunt the growth here but I think that it's worth it to keep the weeds out. My customers don't like weeds and they could look elsewhere. I sprayed a new seeding planted last fall but it looks like it's coming out of it now.


----------



## Vol

I agree with NDVA Mike about the 2-4d stunting on first year Timothy.....but this year I did not experience any stunting at all on a 18 ac. field of first year Tim.....I believe it must have been the variety I planted. It was Kootenai(Coo-ta-nay) Timothy from Idaho and I really like it so far and it matures about 2 weeks earlier than some of the older varieties. If I get some weather I am going to start baling immediately and I will give more opinion as to this variety.

Regards, Mike


----------



## crhay

Be sure to let us know How you like it. I'm going to start looking into some other varieties of timothy as well. try to find something more disease resistant That might work better. Its amazing all the types of seed now. Just like in the past i always had problems with alfalfa heaving out of ground. thought I try some of that Dairyland Branched root hybrid alfalfa, and wow i love it...


----------



## endrow

In Pa, timothy will not do well unless sprayed for cereal rust mite.All my life i have been told" 24-d "Should Not be used on timothy stands until they are established one year.We use 24-d and dicamba based products early in the season when soybeans and alfalfa are not actively growing . These products can become volatile SEVARAL days after they are applied .Some think because you can buy 24-d @ TSC. without an applicators license it is very safe and easy to use . I am not sure that is true.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

There are certain other chemicals you can mix with 24-d that makes it HOT!


----------



## haystax

Mites are a real PITA in Timothy. I sprayed a new seeding with LV6 a year ago and I saw all the sprayer overlaps this spring. Ran some Warrior on last week, hope we got everything knocked back. Neighbor had to follow up Warrior with supracide and it took a few days to come back around. Mites can really show up fast and decimate a nice stand of hay.


----------



## crhay

So heres another question, when do most of you like to spray your fields with 24d??

i was able to grab some pics of the poor fields. my other fields that have not been sprayed are chest high. these, well you'll see from the pics are very stunted and lots of brown leaf!


----------



## mlappin

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> There are certain other chemicals you can mix with 24-d that makes it HOT!


We used to have a three way tank mix for spraying while planting corn. Can't remember it now but two ingredients were simazine and atrazine, when applied using straight 28%, 2 pints/acre of 2-4d would even kill grass.


----------

